# York



## littleowl (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Pam (Jun 8, 2014)

Been quite a while since I visited York, lovely place.


----------



## Raven (Jun 8, 2014)

Great pictures littleowl.  Thank you.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2014)

Quaint town.  I'd like to visit there. Been to London, Liverpool and Stoke on Trent.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 8, 2014)

I have always wanted to visit england. But not the big places. More of the quaint villages that are still in existence.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 9, 2014)

You mean some thing like this.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 9, 2014)

Falcon.
I have met a lot of Tourists from all over.
There Idea of England.
London, Edinburgh,Swansea, and Cardiff.
I sent loads of pictures to some one in America of places outside of the city's. His reply. I have spent 20 years wearing out shoe leather in places such as London. And had no idea England looked like this.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 9, 2014)

Yep, That's England all right.  Beautiful pictures Littleowl.   Thank you.


----------



## MaryB (Jun 25, 2014)

*​Beautiful photos both of York which I love being a Yorshire lass, and teh other lovely photos of England too.*


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2014)

Love these pictures, Littleowl.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2014)

Little Owl, I really enjoyed these photos! Will there be more? Thanks!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 27, 2014)

Lovely photos, dear Little Owl.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jun 27, 2014)

Whenever I hear the name York, I think of the Roman Ghost Legionaires
http://www.britannia.com/history/legend/yorkghosts/yorkgt05.html


----------



## Rainee (Jul 2, 2014)

Great little owl I love these photos and having been to York and surrounds I never tire of the scenery.. 
thanks for sharing and hope to see more ..


----------

